# My Small Flowerhorn !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters ! This Is My Blue Monkey Flowerhorn ! Please Enjoy La !


























Thanks So Much !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

"La"? Are you also from Malaysia la?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother SeaHourse ! I'm not from Malaysia ! I'm Chinese Vietnamese ! I used to say "La" at the end of every sentence! Lol!


----------

